# New NBAA division



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

The NBAA will have a new division this upcoming season.It will be called the NBAA Lake Erie Weekend Challenge.We will be launching at the Mazurik Ramps.There will be five events,the cost is $100.00 per boat-BB included.You need to be an NBAA member to participate.If you fish 4 out of the 5 events,you automatically qualify for this years NBAA Fall Classic on Lake St.Clair,and you also qualify for the 2013 NBAA National Classic to be held on Kentucky Lake.Both of these events are very competitive,and very lucrative.For more information,check out the NBAA website.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Is the same as the Sandusky Bay Challenge but different name now??

Just my 2 cents below:
Like the idea of having a Erie division but if memory serves me right the Bay Challenge went away due to not enough boats.. Guys weren't wanting to show up and spend the time, money and beating the equipment up to win a little more than what they have invested for the event.. This I know because I talked with several Erie guys when these going on and that was what I kept hearing.. When I was hearing that I new I was not driving an hour an half to fish and not cover my costs if I won.. So I hope for NBAA and all the Erie guys this series can generate enough interest to make it worth while..

On another note in regards to your event dates.. I see that 2 of your events (Aug 19 & Sept 9th) conflict directly with the Lake Erie Largemouth Only Series out of West Harbor.. This series did ok for its first season in 2011 and from everything I am hearing it looks like it is going to grow for 2012.. Not sure it is in the best interest of either series to have conflicting dates when in a sense trying to draw a good number of the same anglers.. Is all that will do is hurt both.. I know for a fact these are 2 dates I will have to consider which way I want to fish and factor in the qualifying for the season ending championships and so forth.. 

The other date would be that OBFN is scheduled for the Bay June 15th as well and that is one of your other dates.. Not sure that it would affect either but just food for thought..

I also understand that it is darn near impossible to not have conflicts but figured I would point out what I see right off the bat..


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Naturally we tried to work with the dates as much as possible.The Michigan BFL and the Bassmasters Northern Open were two that we managed to schedule around,mostly due to the fact that three of our teams all will be fishing both of those.We do not have anything scheduled on June 15th,I think you meant to say July 15th.Our first event is June 30th.As far as the number of participants the last couple of years,that is true for whatever reason.That is why we changed the name so people wouldn't think it was primarily just a Sandusky Bay event,and we changed the launch so we have direct access to Lake Erie without making the longer run from Dempsey.I personally feel with the new rules this year regarding the Fall Classic,and the National Championship within reach of everybody,the turnout should be good.As of right now,were in the 10-12 boat range,with a couple others seriously considering it.Even with only 10 boats,winning an event would be pretty good money.I fish the Michigan BFL,at $200.00 per event,with a usual 90 or more boats.I also sometimes ask myself,is it more worth it to drive 4 hours to Harley Ensign to compete against 90 boats to win up to $3500.00 for first,or be in the $500.00 range for finishing from 6th,or 7th on down.Or would I like my chances better of driving an hour and fifteen minutes from Mansfield to compete against 10-12 boats for five or six hundred bucks.Then I also weigh the decision on the big prize(which with the NBAA there's two)to go to the big show with the BFL,I would have to be in the top 40 from my division to qualify for a regional berth,then I would need to be in the top 3-6 at the All-American,then I would get to fish the big one-Forrest Wood.In the NBAA,all I have to do to qualify for the Classic,and the National Championship is fish 4 out of 5 events in any one division.Both events have boats,ATV's,cash,and quality gear given away to the best finishers.To me that's why I fish TX's,to get to go to big events each year after the circuits are done.I like both circuits equally,I like fishing the bigger stuff like the BFL,and I also like the comaraderie of smaller circuits,where you really get to know everybody on a first name basis.Lastly,as far as the NBAA Lake Erie circuit,I can't even begin to think of anything else I would like to do than fight 4-5lb.Lake Erie smallies on a regular basis,to me it sure beats pounding the shore of some inland lake for 8 hours for five 12"-14" bass.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

You make some good points for sure.. I have fished pretty much all the levels (Club, BFL, BWS, BASS Opens & FLW Everstarts) either as a boater or co angler over the last 6-7 years.. I fish because I love to fish and I love competition.. I used to take the same approach as a lot of guys and look at qualifying for the bigger events.. Than I realized it was just to darn expensive for the return on investment.. Found I can be further ahead to stay as local as possible and sleep in my own bed almost every night.. May not be able to win as much at a time but what you win vs what you have invested is the ticket to me..

I will be @ Erie the majority of every weekend from April - November this year being I just bought a camper and got a seasonal site on Marblehead.. So I will be looking to fish many of the Erie events as I can weather permitting.. Guess I will have to make some choices on what is best for return for me.. 

Is there anything on the NBAA site about the St.Clair event??

Is Canadian waters open for your events??


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes,you can fish Canadian waters,just remember to make the call once you cross the border.The NBAA Fall Classic this year will be held on Lake St.Clair,I'm not sure if the date is on the NBAA website yet or not.The NBAA will also be having a Super Bass Open on Saint Clair as well,that's normally in June.That normally draws well over 100 boats,so as you can imagine,the payout is pretty sweet.I see you live in Lexington,I live within 5 minutes of Clear Fork Lake.I fish Lake Erie,and Lake St.Clair on average 3-5 days per week,always just for bass.I fish the Michigan BFL,and the Lake Erie NBAA circuit,plus 2 or 3 opens on either one or the other.I also put in a "practice" day or two on one or the other every week as well.I do hope you will consider fishing our circuit,it really is a good time.Drop me a PM sometime and we can discuss some of our local lakes around here.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Yep I live 10 min from the ramp.. Sure we probably know each other or have talked.. I am co owner of Hookerz Tackle and have the Ohio State colored Legend Alpha 211..


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm off Cook Rd.near the water treatment plant.Even though I'm less than 5 minutes from Clear Fork Lake,I rarely fish there,or any other inland lake.I just can't tear myself away from the big smallies on the big pond.


----------



## ErieBassMan (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey Harbor Hunter that sounds like that could be a great circuit. Is this series open to largemouth? I primarily target big Erie/Harbor largemouths but like the idea of being able to go after the smallies on occasion.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

ErieBassMan said:


> Hey Harbor Hunter that sounds like that could be a great circuit. Is this series open to largemouth? I primarily target big Erie/Harbor largemouths but like the idea of being able to go after the smallies on occasion.


 In this circuit you can fish for both smallmouth,and largemouths.We have guys that specialize in one or the other,and some that chase both.BTW,welcome to the site.


----------

